

Ask HN: Do the YC companies find good candidates recruiting on HN? - togasystems

Out of curiosity, I am wondering how many recruits are found on HN versus other means. Does it depend on the region?
======
Peroni
I utilise HN as a resource to stay in touch with what is happening at the core
of the tech industry and more importantly, to keep me inspired and motivated
to get my own start-up launched. One thing I _never_ use HN for is soliciting
candidates or clients.

I currently work in the Tech Recruitment industry, so I do weigh in from time
to time defending the minority in our industry that are some bit decent and I
do my best to offer advice on resumes and interviews if and only when asked.

All that considered, I receive at least one or two emails a week from UK based
HN'ers who ask me to help them find work and on the odd rare occasion I have
had potential clients approach me asking if I could help them recruit for
roles they are struggling with.

Now I do sincerely try and keep my day job & HN entirely seperate but the
passive opportunities that come my way through this site are a very clear
indicator to me that this is a fantastic platform for YC companies to gain
access to some incredibly talented staff.

/mytwocents

